# طلب: برنامج psim لتحليل الدوائر الكهربائية والالكترونية لو سمحتم



## graaaaand (23 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم

اتمنى منكم المساعدة للحصول على هذا البرنامج الشهير

شكرا لكم


----------



## عادل الامعري (27 أغسطس 2008)

ما وظيفة هذا البرنامج اخي العزيز:18:


----------



## dfdfdf (29 أغسطس 2008)

PSIM

http://www.milafat.com/download.php?file=98b86406035f68dd54a96d9cc608a21b


----------



## calme357 (29 يناير 2009)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## mnci (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا فهرس باهم المواضيع بملفاتها الممتازة

Generator Protection Guide

Antenna Parameters in Ultra-Wideband Communications

Current Transformer Grounding

Why Three-Phase Circuits ?

Fuzzy Control of Induction Motor with Reduced Rule Base

Torque Control Scheme of Induction Motor for Electric Vehicles

Improved direct torque control of induction motor with dither injection

Dual Voltage Motors & Star-Delta Starting

Electric Power Systems Planning

Electrical Generation Unit Commitment Planning

Power System Stability and Control

DC Control Circuits

Solid State Relays SSR

Simple Telephone Filters

Electric Power Transmission System

Electrical Power And Energy

Current Differential Protection

The Hobby of Electronic Circuit Engineering

Theory and Design of Electrical and Electronic Circuits

Electrical Circuits

Auto transformer

Electricity Safety

Wireless Fieldbus & Networked Control Systems

5-V Logic Circuits

logic circuits

Optimal control


----------



## mnci (13 فبراير 2009)

Power Amplifier Circuit

RF Filtering for Audio Amplifier Circuits

Mesh current method

Performance of Generator Protection

Electrical Power Stations in Qatar

Sensor Networks

Zone Fire Alarm Panel

DC Servo Motor

Convolutions in Matlab

Design Languages for Embedded Systems

Process Control


----------



## mnci (13 فبراير 2009)

Electrical Resonance

Fuzzy logic & image classification

Power System Analysis and Simulation Tools

Dynamic Automotive Weather seals & TPV Sponge Materials

Short Circuit Current Calculation

Interface circuit - relay and lamp-driver

Engineering Power tools

Transmission-Line Modeling of Materials

Home Wiring

Main circuit contacts

Transformer -type Pulse High Voltage Generator

Programmable logic controller

PC Repair and Maintenance

Active fire protection systems

Modern Control Engineering

Calculation of cable size

RF and Wireless Remote Control

RF Wireless Control System

Dual Stepper Motor Controller and PC printer port


----------



## mnci (14 فبراير 2009)

Solar Winds Advanced Subnet Calculator

AM/FM radio receiver circuit

Introduction to Diodes Electronics Basics

Electronic Control for DC Motors Using Discrete Bridge Circuits

Etching Your Own PC boards

Select The Right Motor For Your Project

Domestic electric lighting circuits

5kV Digital Insulation Tester

Semiconductors, diodes, transistors


----------



## mnci (14 فبراير 2009)

Traffic Light Controller

Radio Frequency Identification Technology in the Federal Government

Radio frequency identification or RFID technology

Wind Power Generation for Big Rapids High School

Solar Power Questions Answered

washing machine motor controller

Switched Reluctance Motor Electrical Engineering

Electronic Control of Switched Reluctance Machines

MATLAB Simulation of Three-Phase SCR Controller For Three Phase Induction Motor


----------



## mnci (16 فبراير 2009)

Electric Power Systems Planning 

_http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2009/02/electric-power-systems-planning.html_


----------



## moaead (17 فبراير 2009)

ألف ألف شكر على هذا المجهود الكبير .


----------



## NAGII (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير عنا ووفققم الي يحب ويرضي


----------

